# Incessant squeaking/(interior) - new '05 ALTIMA



## cmm123 (Dec 22, 2004)

Hello all,
I bought a new 05 Altima 3.5SE in Sep. '04 (& previous owner of a '93 altima) and have had 2 annoying noise issues in the interior, which I'd really appreciate help on if others have experienced the same problem(s).

(1) Incessant squeaking coming from the (large) storage compartment above the shift lever .. ULTRA-annoying (cheesy plastic on plastic variety) squeak noise that started to get worse and worse as the temp. fell (I live in Vermont). In summer, it was hardly noticeable, if at all, but now w/ temps under 40, it's constant - basically every acceleration, deceleration of the car, & over most bumps in the road, it squuuuuuueaks (& loudly).
It seems to be coming from the hinge area of the compartment door. I did try spraying some dry lube (PTFE) around there - no change. I actually took the door off and find that if I press the edge (wall) of the plastic around there, the plastic rubbing on plastic makes the squeak noise - it's got to be this as the car is moving. Very, very poor design...
Anyone else experiencing this - any ideas, if it's possible at all, to either minimize the noise or (in my dreams) eliminate it ?

(2) Mystery noise coming from (seems like) under the driver's seat. It's an intermittent, distinct, "click-click" noise (imagine 2 billiard balls hitting each other).... the "clicks" many times come in succession. Many times I can hear this noise going over bumps in the road, and other times it seems just random (but many times I'll hear it when first starting the car, the first few 1/2 mile or so, esp. when the car is cold - again, the cold temp's making all these type of things worse  This noise, however, is not so temp. dependent as #1 above... I've heard this one from the start, even when temp's were much higher - it does seem somehwat worse/more frequent in colder temps however.

Anyone else out there experience this one? Solution?

Thanks very much in advance for the help & Happy Holidays... Craig


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

I had a similar noise to the one you said may be coming from your seat. My car had all the same symptoms as you described except it was coming from the passenger-side. After months of searching I finally found it to be my passenger-side door. I removed the door panel and loosened almost every bolt on the inner side of the door and covered every piece of metal that come in contact with another with a silicone lube and the re-tightened every bolt as much as I could. I put the door back together, and this time no noise. I no longer have that door after a drunken lady smashed it in but that was my problem. Now if I can only stop my sunroof from squeaking


----------



## cmm123 (Dec 22, 2004)

*thanks for the reply..*



Smitty 3.5 said:


> I had a similar noise to the one you said may be coming from your seat. My car had all the same symptoms as you described except it was coming from the passenger-side. After months of searching I finally found it to be my passenger-side door. I removed the door panel and loosened almost every bolt on the inner side of the door and covered every piece of metal that come in contact with another with a silicone lube and the re-tightened every bolt as much as I could. I put the door back together, and this time no noise. I no longer have that door after a drunken lady smashed it in but that was my problem. Now if I can only stop my sunroof from squeaking


 thanks for the feedback! .. it sure does not sound like the "click-click" noise I am hearing is coming fromt the door panel, but I will try and investigate that when I can get some time (it's never ever easy to isolate where a noise is really coming from, don't we all know)
As for the compartment above the shift lever- I suspect that is specific to the new 05 models, since they completely revamped the interior starting w/ the 05's ..... I am hoping to hear back from someone that has an 05 model on that -- I CAN't be the only one experiencing that (!) ...seems like all the 05's would have the same exact problem - that is unless you live in Florida or southern cal. where it's 60+ degrees year round, in which case it would never become a problem since that one seems to be temp. dependent in a big way.
(btw - I clicked on the link to see your Alti. - sweeeeet! the rims just rock)


----------



## 2.5altima (Dec 25, 2004)

LOL welcome to club I've been hearing noises after a few months of buying my car its because of all that plastic and i have a similair noise coming for the driverside door as well


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Mine also, its a 2005 3.5SE.


----------

